# Ozrow Falls



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Where I cool my feet from time to time. You can drive across this.
View attachment 5056
View attachment 5057


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks lke a nice place for it. Where is this ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like a nice hangout for a hot day, thanks for the pic.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

youngdon said:


> That looks lke a nice place for it. Where is this ?


In kansas about ten miles west of me. West of a almost dead town called Hewins. I use to go deer hunting there, public hunting, but just too many people in such a small area. If you go there on a weekend, at times, there will be trucks door to door going across that river.( Big Caney River)


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Looks like a nice hangout for a hot day, thanks for the pic.


The day I took this I had been out scouting some new land to hunt, not far from here. By the time I got done walking my feet felt like I had hand-warmers in the bottom of my boots. I took a picture of my feet in the water but did not want to burn anyone eyes looking at my very white legs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for taking our eyes into consideration.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharin.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Nice pics.....any fish in there??


 I saw a few stone fish.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like a great place. I might have to make it out that way sometime to see it and of course do some hunting.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Nice pics.....any fish in there??


Thanks.....Yes there is.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Jonbnks said:


> Looks like a great place. I might have to make it out that way sometime to see it and of course do some hunting.


Be glad to show you around and share a hunt.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> I saw a few stone fish.


No one been able to get those out. Kept breaking their lines.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

RWP45 said:


> Thanks.....Yes there is.


Not allowed to cross fish bearing streams in vehicles up here!!!!!


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

hassell said:


> Not allowed to cross fish bearing streams in vehicles up here!!!!!


That would be bad if you had land on the other side. Being the reason for this crossing..


----------

